

Replicating Beme's Proximity-Record in Swift - steve228uk
http://stephenradford.me/replicating-bemes-record-with-the-proximity-sensor/

======
gafgarian
I wish I had a use for this code, it is awesome functionality and coding looks
crisp to me. Thanks for the share!

~~~
steve228uk
Cheers!✌️

------
mattschmulen
Fun little project(app)! Great Job! Nice work!

I'm going to fork and make a few small changes :)

~~~
steve228uk
Thanks! Feel free to open an issue/pull-request with changes.

